# Minimum Pump Head Height - Eheim Classic



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum pump head height for an Eheim Classic 2011? 
I found the specs for maximum = 3' -11"

I plan to set it directly beside the aquarium.

I have an Ecco model set up like that and it seems to form small air pockets from time to time - don't know if Eheim recommends the filter to be below the tank like Rena and others.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

From the specs I have gathered on Eheim filters, it appears that all the Classic models require 4" more than the height of the filter. 
Example, the 2213, which is about 14" tall, has a minimum installation height between the water surface & the bottom of the filter of 18".
The 2215 (14.5" tall) has a min. install height of 18.5".
The 2217 (15.75"tall) has a min. install height of 19.75".

Eheim always recommends their canister filters be located below the aquarium. I do really wish it was easier to find their complete specs on all the models.

Dee

Here is a link to Eheim's FAQ page regarding air in the filter. #1 solution 1. The upper edge of the pump head should be at least 10 cm / 3,9" below the water surface; a position below the aquarium is preferable.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, Thank You!
Is it safe to assume the consequences are reduced flow and maybe additional pump heat in addition to air?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I think if the filter gets a lot of or a continuous amount of air in the canister, this could potentially lead to the pump motor getting hot enough that the impeller could seize up. I would also think that the flow would also be reduced if there was a large amount of air in the canister.

The filter will also be noisy due to the air being trapped in the filter.

What size tank were you planning on using this filter on?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

fordtrannyman,

check your inbox.


----------

